# Prince Phillip presenting new 3 RCR colours in Toronto 27 Apr 13



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2013)

> 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, is pleased to announce that His Royal Highness Prince Philip, The Duke of Edinburgh, will present a new Regimental Colour to the 3rd Battalion in Toronto, on April 27, 2013.
> 
> “The Battalion is honoured to receive its new Regimental Colour from our Colonel-in-Chief," said Lieutenant-Colonel David Quick, Commanding Officer, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment. “This presentation of a new Colour is a proud moment and we are so pleased to be able to share this day with His Royal Highness The Duke of Edinburgh.”
> 
> ...


DND Info-machine, 27 Feb 13


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Feb 2013)

Did they lose they're last colours?  Jk


----------



## exspy (1 Mar 2013)

> 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, is pleased to announce that His Royal Highness Prince Philip, The Duke of Edinburgh, will present a new Regimental Colour to the 3rd Battalion in Toronto, on April 27, 2013.



Toronto is a pretty big place.  Does anyone have any idea as to where this ceremony is to take place?  Will tickets be required to attend?

The ceremony giving The Regiment the Freedom of the City of Toronto took place at Fort York and was open to the public.  The entire 1st Bn was bussed in from London.  Is something similar planned for the new Colour presentation?

Finally, why just the Regimental Colour and why just one battalion?  Surely if changes are being made to the displayed battle honours, all of the battalions will now need a new Colour.

And why Toronto?  Not complaining mind you, just curious.

Cheers (and Pro Patria),
Dan.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Mar 2013)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Toronto is a pretty big place.  Does anyone have any idea as to where this ceremony is to take place?  Will tickets be required to attend?
> 
> The ceremony giving The Regiment the Freedom of the City of Toronto took place at Fort York and was open to the public.  The entire 1st Bn was bussed in from London.  Is something similar planned for the new Colour presentation?
> 
> ...



Dan,

I am involved with the planning of this event, the colours being presented are new colours for our battalion which have been in storage for some time now.  Due to ongoing operations we did not have the time to present them to the Bn but now that things have slowed down quite a bit the opportunity is there to present them to the Bn.  

The info on locations, etc will be released shortly.  We are still in the planning process for this and are shoring up details and reaching agreements with civilian organizations.  Once the day arrives though it is going to be a good show!


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2013)

FYI, moved the battle honours posts containing good info over to an already-started thread on battle honours for Afghanistan:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/27435.0/all.html

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## exspy (2 Mar 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Dan,
> 
> I am involved with the planning of this event, the colours being presented are new colours for our battalion which have been in storage for some time now.  Due to ongoing operations we did not have the time to present them to the Bn but now that things have slowed down quite a bit the opportunity is there to present them to the Bn.
> 
> The info on locations, etc will be released shortly.  We are still in the planning process for this and are shoring up details and reaching agreements with civilian organizations.  Once the day arrives though it is going to be a good show!



Drew,

Thanks for the response and the personal PM.  I'll stand by for the details.  My 1983 Reunion baseball cap is polished and ready to go.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

